# my house 2008



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

ok am late had been busy this year!
hope the pics uploaded!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i started an album for the rest.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll leave the boner joke alone.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love the blood filled tub


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job !


----------



## TERBobob (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't really feel your third picture , was appropriate ! OR needed ! 
We DO have kids that visit and post here !


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

TERBobob said:


> Don't really feel your third picture , was appropriate ! OR needed !
> We DO have kids that visit and post here !


The 3rd picture has been removed.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

So that's where little bluckys come from.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I looked at your album. Like your yard haunt. I really liked your kettle of blood.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice cat


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

i wanna see the third pic! nevermind saw it i think but thats some funny ****! LOL


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

You should get a talking skeleton and make it say "can you pass the soap"


----------

